# Community > RIP >  Scribe (Graeme Sturgeon}

## Pengy

Just heard from Dundee that the old boy has passed away.
RIP Scribe, Hope you continue to be a thorn in the govts side in the next life

----------


## Rich007

RIP Scribe, didn't know you in person, but you seemed like a great guy

----------


## zimmer

1080 man.

----------


## XR500

Bugger. Met him first in at Ruahine corner in the mid 1970's when he and Will Partridge were possom trapping in there. Some big thick coon skins came out of there.
Also authored some good books.

RIP Scribe

----------


## Dundee

He was a good old bugger.Had a good send off at Coromandel.
RIP Scribe.

----------


## Woody

RIP Graeme. True battler and stubborn as all get-out. Another of the "Old School" gone sadly.

----------


## Rushy

What a bugger.  I was just thinking about him this morning in relation to the Ukraine as he once said to me while we were having a yarn around a camp fire about seven years back that he felt he still had one good war left in him.  My condolences to his wife Julie and his family. Graeme was a principled man and larger than life and his books were all a good read.  I think that much of what was to be read in Dust off for Willie Peters was actually a reflection of Graemes own life experiences and I particularly enjoyed Beneath the Southern Cross.  Rest In Peace.  Another (now fallen) old veteran to be honoured every ANZAC Day.

----------


## Driverman

Really sorry to hear this news.

----------


## Rushy

Attachment 191306
Just found a photo of said occassion.  It was 10th February 2015.  Graeme and Mucko were deep in discussion about inventing some gizmo.

----------


## outdoorlad

RIP Scribe

----------


## Scouser

RIP Scribe

----------


## jakewire

Rip , A big loss.

----------


## zimmer

Just reading up again about his court case (dismissed by the judge) where he was amazingly charged with assaulting a DOC security (unlicensed) guard.

Im sure he used to post on the other (green) forum but I cannot find anything there now.

----------


## ROKTOY

RIP Scribe

----------


## Maca49

Had the privileged to meet him at one of our first Sika Show stays. I vaguely remember that 7 oz whiskey he poured me. RIP old fellow a job well done

----------


## tiroahunta

I met Scribe on the Coro coast one time. Showed up with a fawn we were hand rearing. He was a count of knowledge, information and stories. 

Tickled pink I was able to drop this old culler off some venison and woolly pork a couple of times. 

Condolences to Julie and family. 

In the happy hunting grounds now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TeRei

His book is a quality read.3 weeks ago we were looking over his old haunts in the distance.He must have loved jumping into a machine after the hard slog meat hunting on the back of Mangaohane.

----------


## Carpe Diem

Scribe - So sorry to hear you are gone.

Sue and I once dropped in a number of years ago on our way back from Kennedy Bay, and you were in the bath Haha trying to sweat out a bout of the bot you'd picked up. Yeah, we didn't stick around that day but made arrangements to catch up and I was always amazed at your depth of thought.  Amazing writer and loved your yarns.  

May you have the campfire and the whiskey ready for us someday at that great hunting spot upstairs when we arrive to take our place.

----------


## JohnDuxbury

Oh goddamit, that's a shame.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

RIP Scribe. 

He was a good one for sure. Condolences to his family.

----------


## tetawa

> Just reading up again about his court case (dismissed by the judge) where he was amazingly charged with assaulting a DOC security (unlicensed) guard.
> 
> Im sure he used to post on the other (green) forum but I cannot find anything there now.


Had his own forum : Hunter and the Hunted" a great guy with strong beliefs. RIP Sturg.

----------


## veitnamcam

Rest in peace Graham.

----------


## blake

Go in peace Scribe, thanks for all your ethics,effort and dedication. Will miss the yarns.

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## Backcountry Bob

I was a year or two behind him, hunting in the Ruahines. His name was in every hut book and i enjoyed reading his entries

----------


## TeRei

> I was a year or two behind him, hunting in the Ruahines. His name was in every hut book and i enjoyed reading his entries


Who with? We knew Garry Sutton quite well.

----------


## andyanimal31

Rip Graham!
I had the pleasure of running into him quite often with his family in tow when he did his pilgrimage to fill his freezer at mangaohane every year.
Quite often sat down to a cup of tea or a beer and told yarns.
He used to stay at the Makirikri caravans and later at smythes hut and hunt the area.
In tribute to him the other day I actually got my hilux to a hut they used to use alot that's on doc land that they used to take the old cruiser to.
I would just about be first to get my hilux there in the last 20yrs as two private property's to go through and the track has only just been made possible to do again!
I have read his 3 books and enjoyed them all.
Bloody good fella who I will miss seeing in the scrub!


Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Re his cruiser.
It turned out to be a bit too high for the garage at Thames, so the old boy cut out 2 trenches for the wheels  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Duxbac

Hunted on the same block with Garry Sutton when we shot for Henry Dorrian, based at Kawhatau. Then after a stint in the scrub, we would hit the booze in the big town of Mangaweka, sleep it off at the old condemned house down the road from the Police station good days never to be repeated.

----------


## Duxbac

Sorry to hear about Graham. R.I.P.

----------


## XR500

> Hunted on the same block with Garry Sutton when we shot for Henry Dorrian, based at Kawhatau. Then after a stint in the scrub, we would hit the booze in the big town of Mangaweka, sleep it off at the old condemned house down the road from the Police station good days never to be repeated.


You may have shot at the same time as a mate of mine: JC?? He left quite a bit of good poetry in the log books on that side of the hill.

----------


## Dundee

@mucko here is the forum tributes,sorry you missed it mate.

----------


## mucko

> Attachment 191306
> Just found a photo of said occassion.  It was 10th February 2015.  Graeme and Mucko were deep in discussion about inventing some gizmo.


that was a great trip and to long ago my friend. i only just found out the news. truely a great man. proud to call a friend

----------


## TeRei

> Hunted on the same block with Garry Sutton when we shot for Henry Dorrian, based at Kawhatau. Then after a stint in the scrub, we would hit the booze in the big town of Mangaweka, sleep it off at the old condemned house down the road from the Police station good days never to be repeated.


Kerry Mathews, Evan J McIntyre Woody Reid Paul Mucalo

----------


## Rushy

I noticed that the photo I attached was no longer available so here it is again. @mucko

----------


## TeRei

Wearing Bullers. Classic.

----------


## mucko

> Attachment 194360
> I noticed that the photo I attached was no longer available so here it is again. @mucko


a good time had there, that the last trip we did there. we stayed at the water fall first night.

----------


## Rushy

Yes and the locals were having a raging party around a fire that first night.  As I recall, one young bugger tried to suggest he would guide us for some koha but we had well and truly gapped it before he would have woken up.

----------


## hillbilly

Yes bloody sad to se another legend go. RIP My friend Will really miss you . Was lucky enough to live down the road from Graeme when I was a kid had plenty of good times from trapping peacocks on our farm to guided peacock shoots duck shooting . Graeme even managed to convince my mum that my dad would love the free 12 month old  English pointer dog that came with the browning A5 shotgun he brought haha you needed to be their to appreciate that one dad was absolutely horrified when mum told him that it was his dog haha . Graeme thought it was the best laugh in years . Turns out Buck the English pointer once he learnt to swim after having to be chucked in the water a few times turned into the best bird dog dads ever had . Had a couple of trips to the mangaohane plateau as a late teen and in early 20s awesome trips away I’ll never forget.  learnt so much from those trips  . I hope who ever gets his sako vixen 223 looks after that gun and takes it hunting and continues to tip deer over with it for years to come . Miss you mate will never forget the laughs and good times we had  as long as I’m alive . 
Condolences to Wife Julie and daughters Kerry and Hayley .

----------


## Dundee

Old Scribe woud of been 74 yesterday

----------


## andyanimal31

> Old Scribe woud of been 74 yesterday


A good man gone to soon!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> A good man gone to soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


Agreed.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Old Scribe woud of been 74 yesterday


Not really old at all.....

Go well Scribe...

Sent from my SM-T225 using Tapatalk

----------


## tac a1

One of my regrets is that Graeme only lived about ten minutes from my place on the coast, but I never met him. He sounded like a really nice guy with loads of experience.

----------


## Duxbac

Shot with Garry under Henry Dorrian

----------


## Duxbac

Kerry was head man at the time, Woody and Evan I knew as well, haven't seen Evan in years.

----------


## hunter308

well it been a few years since I logged on here and to see that scribe has passed away was a bit of a shock I only met him once and that was up the farm Mucko was sharemilking on in Te Kuiti, Gareme was a hell of a nice guy and didn't mince his words.

----------

